# My Best German Electric Blue Rams Pair Ever (Laid eggs - Must see video)



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

What amazing color !!!!

This is my best German Electirc Blue Rams Pair Ever.

Thanks for watching everyone.






The pair is so good until I turned off the light and turned them back on. It's as if the female can't tell it's the male and started chasing him. When I turned the light back on, she won't let him come close to the eggs. She is the only one guarding the eggs now.


----------



## Plants'n'cichlids (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm personally not a fan of coloured up Rams, I just enjoy normal German rams. Just my two cents on a preference to natural coloured fish


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Very nice, congrats!
Makes me want to get some for myself now. LOL


waynet said:


> What amazing color !!!!
> 
> This is my best German Electirc Blue Rams Pair Ever.
> 
> Thanks for watching everyone.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I know what you mean. I had the same assumption about coloured up Rams too in the past. But after I got this pair, I changed my mind. The colour on them seems very natural, not man made.



Plants'n'cichlids said:


> I'm personally not a fan of coloured up Rams, I just enjoy normal German rams. Just my two cents on a preference to natural coloured fish


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

Good for you! 

Most tank strains are a little more finicky when it comes to pairing up (for rams that is) as they tend to be more sensitive of tank parameters being wayward. 

Enjoy them!


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Algae Beater said:


> Good for you!
> 
> Most tank strains are a little more finicky when it comes to pairing up (for rams that is) as they tend to be more sensitive of tank parameters being wayward.
> 
> Enjoy them!


They seem to like my rocky, lightly planted tank. I am just feeding them Tropical Flake food. I feed them a small amount each time and they finish it very fast.


----------



## Plants'n'cichlids (Oct 13, 2012)

Good luck with them anyways, hope your able to breed a few hundred of them


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Plants'n'cichlids said:


> Good luck with them anyways, hope your able to breed a few hundred of them







I only have a 15g tank. So don't expect to have that many. The male is ready to breed. I can see his pointy breeding organ. The female has a big belly but her breeding tube is not visible yet. Maybe German Electric Blue Rams don't breed as easy as normal rams.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Gorgeous fish. Now I want to switch Felicia's little tropical tank to a German Ram tank. Thanks a lot:bigsmile:

Great looking fish but your tank looks all scratched to hell


----------



## 35angels (Aug 7, 2012)

Beautiful...love the music too lol. I agree with SeaHorse........they would look even better in a non scratched up tank.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Laid eggs last night.


----------



## Plants'n'cichlids (Oct 13, 2012)

I predicted you would get a few eggs out of them, hopefully she takes good care of them.
Cheers


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

waynet said:


> What amazing color !!!!
> 
> This is my best German Electirc Blue Rams Pair Ever.
> 
> ...


Today, the male took over the guarding duty. He won't let the female come close. Very strange. They both want to take care of the eggs, but don't want to share the duty.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Now the male kind of let the female take care of the eggs. The eggs are about to hatch.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Here is what it looks like after they agreed to work togehter.


----------

